# This is why you keep your spray bottles for YOU and only YOU.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I had a bit of a scare tonight.









It seems that someone used one of my misting spray bottles for a vinegar/water solution and forgot to mention this. Not only did they do this in a bottle clearly marked "WATER ONLY" in black sharpie on both sides they also put said bottle back in the room with my reptiles. The result was my misting down two of my gecko enclosures with vinegar water before I knew what was going on.

















Anyway. I quickly got the crested geckos out of their enclosures and gave them a good misting to get any residue off of them and gave their enclosures a thorough wipe down. It didn't seem that the vinegar water was very potent, so all should be good. No detectable adverse effects as of 4 hours after it happening...

Normally vinegar/water mixes is what I tend to use to clean enclosures. So I'm just happy it wasn't bleech or something obscene in there. It's just that I had just done a giant clean-up this past Thursday so it was a bit soon for another one, haha. Oh well...

What annoys me is that there are three people in this house - including myself - and neither of the other two admit to using the spray bottle. The saddest part is that I do have a spray bottle that I keep a vinegar/water solution in that was already pre-mixed. It just happens to be in another part of the house and with a huge band of duct tape on it to mark it for what it is so such a mix-up doesn't occur.

Ah well. Crisis averted. I'm just glad I'm not still suffering from the sinus infection I had two weeks ago otherwise I wouldn't have noticed the smell. (I was so blocked I literally could not breath through my nose and every time I swallowed my ears would pop.)

All's well that ends well I guess.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not good.....Clearly hate when people do stuff like this---
Glad you caught it right away though Sir...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

can a vinegar/water solution be an affective mix for cleaning? ive always heard of that solution working if a snake latches on and wont let go??


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I use it to clean. Mostly because it is good with removing water spots and is less toxic than most chemical solutions out there. But like anything else it needs a good rinsing off. It has worked for me for more than a few years now. I guess there's some merit to it.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I had my gramma do that to my sprayer back when I just had the 5 dartfrogs. But it was with bleach. I gave it to her and went and bought a new one. They would have died soooo fast.

Non animal people dont realize how much we dont want are stuff messed with. Its freakin dangerous.


----------

